# I boiled milk in my kettle...help?



## Kalah

Yeah, genius idea right :dohh:
So the milk left the bottom of the kettle black and it kept smoking so I filled it with cold water to cool it down then cleaned the black stuff off with steel wool. I think I've got it all cleaned out but there might be some bits of black in the cracks that I can't see. Do you think it's still safe to use? 

In case you're wondering _why_ I thought boiling milk in a kettle would be a good idea it's because I wanted to heat it up quickly and don't own or want to own a microwave, the idea of how microwaves work just creeps me out :blush: Think I'll use a sauce pan next time..:thumbup:


----------



## leahsbabybump

lol this made me smile i would just fill it up and boil then empty and repeat a few times i would have thought that the boiling water would kill any germs you can buy kettle cleaning stuff from wilkos and such shops aswell x


----------



## beccybobeccy

OMG... sorry honey but I have to chuckle. 

I have never heard of that before. If it was me I'd buy a new kettle.


----------



## Kalah

We've had this one for less than a month too so if I tell OH what I've done he'll go on about it for weeks and I might end up hitting him with the kettle and need a new one lol!


----------



## Laura80

I don't know if it will work for milk, but when I want to clean the limescale off my kettle I put in equal amounts of white vinegar and water and leave it to soak overnight. Just make sure you rinse it really well in the morning.


----------



## holidaysan

LMAO lol. Your not the only one whos tried this haha. If you give it a good clean out then it will work fine x


----------



## Angela49uk

:haha: :haha: What on earth made you think to do that?! Made my day though :D


----------



## Kalah

Angela49uk said:


> :haha: :haha: What on earth made you think to do that?! Made my day though :D

Well I've been giving Kili cows milk mixed in with her formula milk and I'm slowly making it more and more cows milk. I was doing half milk half formula so just adding equal parts boiling water and cold milk made it the perfect temperature. But now it's more like 3/4 cows milk 1/4 boiling water & formula powder so it's not quite warm enough and she doesn't really like it anything less than hot. Since we don't have a microwave I was trying to think of how to quickly heat the milk so the kettle seemed like a good idea! :dohh: Well after I made a mess of the kettle with the milk I had to boil the water for my own coffee in a pan on the stove and by doing that I realized it doesn't actually take very long to boil like that, so I suppose I'll go ahead and just do that for the milk! 
I had never ever boiled milk before so I had no idea it would do anything like that!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm not sure how it would work in a kettle.. but if you burn something to the bottom of a saucepan, you can just cover the bottom of the pan with cola, and boil for a few mins, and all the burnt stuff just lifts off! Could be worth a try!


----------



## SRTBaby

try vinegar, it does a good job with calcium build hup.


----------



## Kalah

I've used it again and it seems to work fine, the steam from the water has a weird smell though so I think I'll try cleaning it out with vinegar in the morning!


----------



## holidaysan

The smell will fade out hun. Mine lasted about a week x


----------



## Kalah

holidaysan said:


> The smell will fade out hun. Mine lasted about a week x

That's good to know, glad I'm not the only one who thought milk in a kettle might be a good idea!


----------



## emilyjade

this did make me chuckle hope youve got it sorted now!


----------



## holidaysan

Kalah said:


> holidaysan said:
> 
> 
> The smell will fade out hun. Mine lasted about a week x
> 
> That's good to know, glad I'm not the only one who thought milk in a kettle might be a good idea!Click to expand...

Its seemed like a clever idea at 1st lol!


----------



## Rachel_C

You could try lemon juice if you don't have/don't fancy vinegar. Make it about 50% water, 50% lemon juice, boil it, leave it to cool then clean it out. After you've rinsed it, boil it a couple of times with fresh water until it smells clean.


----------



## Kalah

holidaysan said:


> Kalah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holidaysan said:
> 
> 
> The smell will fade out hun. Mine lasted about a week x
> 
> That's good to know, glad I'm not the only one who thought milk in a kettle might be a good idea!Click to expand...
> 
> Its seemed like a clever idea at 1st lol!Click to expand...

Yeah it really did! It wasn't until it actually started to boil and shut off and a bunch of smoke was coming out and I noticed the weird smell that I realized it might not have been such a good idea. My suspicion was confirmed when I poured out the milk and it kept smoking and I saw the blackened bottom. I suddenly felt REALLY silly! :haha:


----------



## Feemee

That's fantastic made my day lol. Would it not work to leave it a min and not let it boil? :haha: hope it's sorted! Xx


----------



## Kalah

Feemee said:


> That's fantastic made my day lol. Would it not work to leave it a min and not let it boil? :haha: hope it's sorted! Xx

That probably would have been better yes :haha: It boiled really fast though not more than 20 seconds, I only had a few ounces of milk in the big giant kettle so that was probably my second mistake. I heated milk in a pan this morning and that seemed to work much better, it takes as long to heat up as it takes for me to make my coffee so that's perfect timing! =)


----------



## BabyBoo36

If it makes you feel better, my brother once tried to boil 2 eggs using the kettle cos he couldn't be bothered getting a pan. It was very, very, very messy.......


----------



## Feemee

Lol maybe a good idea to stick to the pan then :haha: xx


----------



## BabyBoo36

I can't really talk - my mate and I tried to make fudge once but it turned to treacle (too hot!) so my mate tried to pour it into a carrier bag to get rid of it! You can guess what happened next........


----------



## atomistic

vinegar works perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Ghost thread? Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

pinklightbulb said:


> Ghost thread? Lol

wow old thread! 


Congratulations on your little girl by the way! :)


----------

